# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  тест(Как вы судите?)

## Свобода 22

http://www.wday.ru/psychologies/tests/test/283/

Ваш результат
Понимающий судья
«Либо хорошо, либо плохо!»

У вас сложилась четкая картина того, как устроен мир, и это внушает вам ощущение уверенности. Вы легко различаете границу между добром и злом, истинным и ложным, что дает вам основания высказывать свои суждения в категоричной форме. Вы склонны навязывать свою точку зрения другим людям, как будто она является единственно верной, тогда как на самом деле любую ситуацию можно трактовать по-разному и существует множество способов судить о вещах и определять их. Точно так же нельзя сводить всю сложность человеческой натуры к одному ярлыку. Поэтому ваша категоричность неминуемо вызывает раздражение у тех, кто придерживается иной точки зрения, и может приводить к конфликтам. Так что самый обычный разговор часто превращается в силовое противостояние, цель которого – выяснить, чье мнение победит.

Что изменить: старайтесь смотреть на вещи с разных сторон, развивайте в себе умение понимать и принимать мысли и чувства тех, кто думает не так, как вы. Не прерывайте их и, прежде чем высказаться в свой черед, постарайтесь понять их доводы. Разговор становится гораздо глубже и интереснее, если в нем сосуществуют различные точки зрения. Старайтесь не столько оценивать, сколько описывать ситуацию или людей. Ваши близкие наверняка будут вам благодарны.
-----------------------------
Немного похоже)))

----------


## Sunset

там блин регистрироваться надо что бы результат увидеть... пффф

----------


## Свобода 22

> там блин регистрироваться надо что бы результат увидеть... пффф


 Регистрация там несложная и после неё сразу выдаётса результат,а не на почту как там сказано.

----------

